# Introverts VS Extroverts - How fast do you walk



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Usually fast is my normal pace. I can't stand it when people walk 0.02km p/h in the shopping centre. Of course there are exceptions like the disabled, or old people.

Anyway I've seen people walk even faster than me. So maybe I'm a medium-fast.


----------



## F u z z y (Jul 27, 2019)

Medium bois assemble :smug:


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

Suntide said:


> Casual pace, kind of slow I guess. I also have a mild physical disability that affects my gait, it doesn't bother me too much but I'm not sure if it plays into my speed or not.


Have been paying attention to my pace ever since I first made this post. Can confirm that the reason I walk slower is definitely affected by my issues. I have to walk slower in order to not trip over my own feet. I also put significantly more weight on my left foot than my right foot. That must be why all my left shoes keep getting worn out and destroyed while the right ones are fine.


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Fast.

So much to do, so little time.

Introvert.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

When introverts sees extroverts we run
In the opposite direction :laughing:


----------



## soop (Aug 6, 2016)

Sorry, had to. I picked medium though.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

introvert, phast as loightning


----------



## Little Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

I'll say medium, because I have been in situations with someone fast walking behind me on their phone and I move over to let those crazies go ahead before they knock me down, but I'm certainly not the slowest walker either. If I'm exercising then I'm exercising, but if I'm walking to get somewhere then I'm not trying to do cardio.


----------



## Firelily (Apr 20, 2016)

i'm a rather slow worker, just relax and get the job done. 
although when i get my focus onto something i can be super fast


----------

